# Ankle Tickler Pneumatic Prop



## operatingnurse

This prop is easy to throw together and the cost is comparatively low for the effect. Here's your parts list:

4 feet PVC (I used 1/2" instead of the usual 3/4". I feel the less PVC to fill the more air that goes to the whips)
1/2" PVC end caps x 2
2 Way Solenoid Valve (Mine is a Monster Guts)
Push Quick Male Connector 
Super Strong Quick Setting Epoxy from Harbor Freight
Soft tubing and connectors - about 14" (I acquired some tubing from my work that was discarded)
Of course, flat black spray paint

Pros: Low cost, fun effect, easy to construct

Cons: Takes a lot of air! You will not be able to run this prop with a pancake compressor.






Ideally, this prop would be mounted on the backside of a wall panel with the whips coming through the patron side. My walk-through won't happen until next year so I'm putting this prop in a coffin with a dead body and rat sounds.


----------



## debbie5

MMMmmm...pancakes.


----------



## CoolDJTV

i might do this next year been on the list for a while


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Cool! Need one of these...


----------



## bldaz

operatingnurse said:


> This prop is easy to throw together and the cost is comparatively low for the effect. Here's your parts list:
> 
> 4 feet PVC (I used 1/2" instead of the usual 3/4". I feel the less PVC to fill the more air that goes to the whips)
> 1/2" PVC end caps x 2
> 2 Way Solenoid Valve (Mine is a Monster Guts)
> Push Quick Male Connector
> Super Strong Quick Setting Epoxy from Harbor Freight
> Soft tubing and connectors - about 14" (I acquired some tubing from my work that was discarded)
> Of course, flat black spray paint
> 
> Pros: Low cost, fun effect, easy to construct
> 
> Cons: Takes a lot of air! You will not be able to run this prop with a pancake compressor.
> 
> Ankle Tickler Pneumatic Prop - YouTube
> 
> Ideally, this prop would be mounted on the backside of a wall panel with the whips coming through the patron side. My walk-through won't happen until next year so I'm putting this prop in a coffin with a dead body and rat sounds.


Where do you find the Push Quick Male Connectors? please


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

bldaz said:


> Where do you find the Push Quick Male Connectors? please


I get mine from here.
http://www.poweraire.com/index.php


----------



## jtr10

How did you trigger your ankle tickler. did you use a push trigger device and did you use ac or dc to power


----------



## ATLfun

jtr10 said:


> How did you trigger your ankle tickler. did you use a push trigger device and did you use ac or dc to power


Oh my, that was a good question. I was just looking at how simple it looked to build, never thought about activation. Doh!!!!!

.


----------



## The Red Skull

Hmmmmm....been wanting to have something rustling a pile if leaves to simulate something scurrying near the hauntees. This with the main pipe staked down and slightly shorter whips might just be perfect... The hissing noise even adds to the effect...
Hmmmmmm.....


----------

